# cool hedgie website I found



## Ljustice (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all! I stumbled upon this website: http://www.etsy.com, if you search "hedgehog" oodles of hedgehog merchandise pops up (and not of sonic the hedgehog... if you are like me that gets a bit frusturating at times). I found the cutest fabric with a hedghog print sold by the yard for my many hedgehog projects. Anyway... I was so excited I wanted to share it with all the other hedgie fanatics out there like me!

(geeze, I sound like an infomercial or something! It is the right time of night for that too.)

Toodles.

[attachment=0:enz4llup]DSC00224copy.jpg[/attachment:enz4llup]


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, I love browsing this site. I got my hedgehog bag from here.


----------

